# Making Sharp Cheddar Cheese $2.50/ lb



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Call me Frugal or call me cheap.... Here is how I make sharp cheddar cheese..

Around here a 2 lb block of sharp cheddar runs around $10


What I do is purchase mild and medium cheddar when it is on sale and stick it in the bottom of the fridge. Using the FIFO method it will take a few months but when you get to the sharp taste, it is worth the wait.

All it takes to get sharp cheddar is time. I keep 4-8 2 lb blocks in rotation at all times. I get down to 4 because of the lack of sales on the cheese.

I normally get tillamook but yesterday I opened my first western family block and WOW what flavor. I believe the WF brand is not packed as tight as the tillamook brand and thus sharpens faster.

Sharp cheddar is normally aged from 90-120 days before it hits the stores.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I've heard that's why it's best to wax mild cheddar for LTS...by the time you eat it, it'll be so sharp it'll take your head off.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

After you wax it does it have to be refrigerated?


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

It needs to be kept in a cool dark place, that is why I use the fridge for now.


----------

